# Great Dane Graphics Offers New Vintage Car Designs



## Deborah Sexton

Fans of classic older vehicles are everywhere, and Great Dane Graphics’ new vintage car designs can help you sell to them at retail, through auto clubs and at events. The recent additions to the car art collection include a pickup truck, convertibles and a hot rod. A drag racer, woodie surf wagon and more also are available.

Artwork includes front, side and rear views of various makes and models of vehicles, rendered in various styles. 

Great Dane’s full-color stock art can be used alone or elements can be combined to create unique graphics. All artwork is royalty free and can be used for screen printing, signage, sublimation or digital transfers, embroidery and cut vinyl designs.

The three affordable plans allow you to choose the level that best suits your business and budget. Each also includes access to customizable templates. 

The Lil’ Pup lets you download 10 stock art files a month and view free training videos. The Big Dog offers 50 monthly downloads of any art file on the GDG site, access to all training videos and a private Facebook group, and a 10 percent discount on products. The Great Dane shares the same features as The Big Dog, but with 200 downloads a month.

Go to www.greatdanegraphics.com to see subscription package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected] or call (800) 829-0836. 

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, dye sublimation), printing/cutting, inkjet/laser printing transfers or embroidery digitizing. Other products include T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, Learning Photoshop training DVDs, and Operation Screen Print-Mission Killer Black Shirts.


----------

